# Mrs. Ronald McDonald R.I.P.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

WTF

_A south suburban woman died Thursday after apparently injecting heated beef fat into her face._

http://www.wlsam.com/Article.asp?id=2281721


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What the???


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There are some truly stupid people in this world.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe she couldn't afford the do-it-yourself Botox kit?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...wow...seriously????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Her death was caused by peritonitis not related to the beef injections, according to the article. However, still a bizarre and stupid thing to do to yourself.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL OMG - people ARE stupid - it comes as no surprise to me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"The victim was reportedly “obsessed’’ with the process of performing self-injections and had developed her own “process,’’ according to a source."

I think this poor woman had a mental condition and it seems people knew about this. The Dr. that did the plastic surg must have seen something odd. She should have been recieving mental help. But like Roxy said, she didn't die from this.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been TERRIFIED to read this story ALL day. After reading yalls comments, I think I'm glad I chickened out. Ewwww.


----------

